# Punch (Cuba) Serie d'Oro No.1 Cigar Review - Wow!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow!! This cigar is gorgeous with a veineless reddish brown wrapper. It is a beautifully constructed torpedo, with the right resistance to the pinc...

Read the full review here: Punch (Cuba) Serie d'Oro No.1 Cigar Review - Wow!


----------

